# Bath bomb colorants



## rubyfizz (Aug 3, 2017)

I need some advice on colorants for bath bombs. There are so many options out there, not to mention the FDA rules, it’s got me so overwhelmed. 

I have ruled out micas as a sole colorant, as they left a ton of residue in the tub even with the addition of polysorbate 80. I did some experimenting with lakes and dyes. For the sake of testing, I purchased a lake and dye both in Red 40. The dye looks really nice and vibrant in the water and I haven’t had any staining issues, but I am hating how it looks in the dried bomb. I’ve tried using different amounts and all kinds of mixing and blooming techniques and they just end up drying kind of dingy and grayish. Not reflective at all of the bright color it is in the tub. Is there something i’m doing wrong here?

The lakes had similar results in the tub, nice bright color and no staining, and also had a much better color in the dried bomb. However, i’m a little hesitant to commit to using lakes in my sellable products for a couple reasons. I’ve read in several places that lakes can be really difficult to blend together to make “custom colors”, and I don’t want to limit myself too much there. I want a bright rainbow of products! I’m also for some reason (maybe irrationally) hung up on them being oil soluble, i’d prefer something water soluble (though I’m not sure if that even makes a difference with anything.)

What is everyone’s experience here with different colorants? Do you prefer lakes vs dyes? Are there actually any pros and cons in using a water soluble colorant over an oil soluble one? What about favorite place to buy batch certified colors that doesn't require you get the bulk quantity?


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Aug 7, 2017)

For what it's worth, I use micas and get zero residue in the tub.  As for lakes vs dyed, I know nada.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 7, 2017)

I use lakes in bb


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 7, 2017)

I use mostly lakes in my bath bombs but have also used micas.  I do add ps 80 to them to help disperse the oils and micas.


----------



## rubyfizz (Aug 7, 2017)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> For what it's worth, I use micas and get zero residue in the tub.  As for lakes vs dyed, I know nada.



How much polysorbate do you use? I would love to be able to use only micas, but no matter how much poly I use I still end up with color stuck to the tub.


----------



## rubyfizz (Aug 7, 2017)

Have any of you that use the lakes run into problems blending colors together? (Mixing blue and yellow to make a green, for example). I've not tried it myself, but I've read in a few places that lakes don't blend together well.


----------

